# B12 Coupe Body Kits



## Darkone121 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi! I currently have a 1990 Nissan Sentra, that I'm doing a swap with a CA18DET engine (Currently in progress), and as I finish up. I'd like to know if theirs any good looking body kits out there BESIDES Kaminari.

I've done ALOT of searching, especially with this forum, all the links are dead, all images are gone, no hope at all. I heard theirs NISMO/Xenon Body Kits, couldn't really get any images of that, so if anyone can help me that'd be great. 

I REALLY hate the fat bumper lip front and rear. Looks so ugly. So any bodykit thats not close to that would be great lol.

Thanks!


----------



## Tev (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi, You drive a Coupé or a Sedan?

There are some bodykits for the Coupé. For the Sedan, i don't know...


----------



## Darkone121 (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes! For the Coupe! 2 Door.

Could you give me any links? Pictures? 

I heard you can get a body kit from other cars that are kind of similar, and put them on the sentra. Not sure which cars or if that's true. But If anyone could help me that'd be great. 

:]


----------



## Tev (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes, I have pictures:

Original B12 GTI Bodykit (never offered in USA):










"Foha"-Bodykit (was offered in some European countries):
Look at here

"Wirth"-Bodykit (only in Germany):









"Vestatec"-Bodykit (only in Germany):









The manufacturers Foha, Wirth and Vestatec don't exist anymore, so those parts are extremely rare 
The GTI bodykit is here in Europe more or less common.



> Hi! I currently have a 1990 Nissan Sentra, that I'm doing a swap with a CA18DET engine (Currently in progress), and as I finish up. I'd like to know if theirs any good looking body kits out there BESIDES Kaminari.


Is there a bodykit from Kaminari for the B12 Coupe? I don't know it....


----------



## Darkone121 (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok so is there any way I can have my hands on these body kits that you just showed me? I live in California. 

Yes there is. 
Heres the link for the Kaminari:

Sentra Body Kits | Kaminari

I'm not sure if the kaminari is just a bottom Lip add on, or the actual entire bumper.


----------



## Tev (Oct 4, 2008)

Darkone121 said:


> Ok so is there any way I can have my hands on these body kits that you just showed me? I live in California.


I think it is possible to get the GTI Bodykit. The other bodykits are too rare. As far as I know, there is a member here at this forum who bought a GTI-Bodykit from Europe and put it on his B12 Sedan...

May be you can ask at B12-Club.de or Sunnycoupe.com for the GTI Bodykit. On both forums, most members can speak english.

At the moment, I myself don't have any of those parts for sale...


----------



## Darkone121 (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh ok, now does the GTI Body Kit also have the ugly fat lip bumper? I seriously hate that -_-, I wish it went down flat. I'm willing to pay ANYONE to create an amazing looking body kit.


----------

